# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] βιβλία Ηλεκτρονικής ετών (ΤΕΙ Πειραιά 2000-2005 )

## nuclear__

Σε άριστη κατάσταση . Τα περισσότερα καινούργια καθώς τα είχα διπλά.
100 ευρώ όλα μαζί .2019-09-08.png

----------

